# Timberland Freedom



## BigTedTimberland (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all, I have a 2001 Timberland Freedom, my first motorhome, love it ! I have a double bed but read elsewhere that two singles was an option. Does anybody have any pictures ? I've searched online and emailed Timberland direct with no luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to MHF.

Is this any help Ted.

https://www.ukmotorhomes.net/reviews/motorhome-reviews/timberland-freedom

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=timberland+freedom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it like this one Ted.


----------



## BigTedTimberland (Mar 25, 2018)

Many thanks Kev ! sorry for late reply, I emailed timberland to no avail. I could make up something but would rather buy the right furniture and cushions to match what's there. Proving difficult, been searching endlessly on he web.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to ring them then.


----------

